# RecipeDB - Hopbursted APA



## manticle (1/11/10)

Hopbursted APA  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Grist also uses 250g Dingemans Biscuit which is not available from drop down. Could sub with Wey Vienna in a pinch. COULD SOMEBODY PLEASE UPDATE THE INGREDIENTS LISTSingle infusion mash at 64 degrees for 60 minutesLate hop additions added in 5 minute or less increments. If you can be bothered add each addition bit by bit rather than all at once. Theory tells me this would work better chilled as quickly as possible. Experience tells me both no chill and chilled result in a great hop flavour. I've done a side by side ferment comparison with a chilled version (plate chiller, pitching temp in about 10-15 mins) and a no chilled. See Discussion thread for the results. Used Calcium sulphate and calcium chloride in mash and boil to push malt and brighten hops. Amounts may depend on your water supplyFG is around 1010 so actual alc level is 5.9%. Not sure how this db calculates my FG but it's way off.LAST BUT NOT LEAST - dry hop with 1g per litre an equal blend of centennial, amarillo and chinook for 5-7 days while cold conditioning. Why the recipe db doesn't include dry hopping is beyond me   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2 kg JWM Export Pilsner    2 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    1 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.5 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.2 kg JWM Caramalt    0.1 kg JWM Dark Crystal       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)    10 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 45mins)    5 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 30mins)    5 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 25mins)    5 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 20mins)    5 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 15mins)    5 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 15mins)    5 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 10mins)    5 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 5mins)    5 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    5 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)    5 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.058 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 54.4 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.59%   Colour 18 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## manticle (11/9/11)

It states in the recipe that I have tried this chilled and no-chilled and noticed little difference.

That needs some qualification. I originally brewed and chilled the kettle in an iced water bath so chilling wasn't super quick. To make my own mind up about the whole chill/no chill extra bitter flavour/aroma loss thing, I recently brewed a double batch with the help of Vitalstatistix.

ThirstyBoy was kind enough to lend me a plate chiller so we did a double batch and split one half into a no-chill cube and the other through the plate chiller with yeast pitched immediately.

The results were tested last night with myself, Vitalstatistix and Hoser (although I have done multiple 'testings' myself in recent weeks).

Definitely more bitterness with the NC version. That was a forgeone conclusion but the experiment was mainly about me actually experiencing what everyone suggests to be true.

Definitely more delicate hop flavour with the chilled version, including some aspects of the amarillo that I'm less keen on - the perfumey/passionfruity type stuff. Might be the crop season too.

Strangely, and conversely to common sense/experience, all 3 brewers picked the NC version as having stronger aroma. Both versions were dry hopped as per the recipe but any pronounced differences should be in both as both were treated exactly the same and fermented almost exactly side by side (chilled version pitched the day before the no-chill for obvious reasons and slightly less volume in the chilled version. Both non-rehydrated US05, same date of manufacture).

This was as much about personal preference as anything and my personal preference goes towards the no chilled as to me (and the other brewers agreed), it has a perfect balance between maltiness, sweetness and bitterness. I find the chilled version a bit too malty and if chilling I would either back off on the munich and crystal or alternatively (a better solution) up the first two hop additions. My palate but I'd also reduce or replace the amarillo as I don't like passionfruit or perfume in beer. These characters don't seem to appear in the NC version so I would brew as is if NC (which i will continue to do).

As a final note - I make no adjustments to my no chill brews/recipes.


----------

